# Please help with identifying



## Snaclerio11 (Jun 17, 2020)

So I've been going back and forth with a lot of people and have not really received a solid answer on if I have poa triv or orchard grass. I did a tenacity app on the 22nd no surfactant and I have a lawn that's bleached. I don't want to miss the opportunity to kill off the lawn for a renovation next year. Should I do a tenacity app with surfactant to light up the problem areas again ? Thank you in advanced.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Poa triv or orchardgrass removal in a cool season grass is the same: dig it out with roots or spray glyphosate to kill down to the roots, then sod or re-seed.

You might be able to send in digital samples to your state extension office so they can ID the plants.

http://wyoming.cce.cornell.edu/agriculture/insect-plant-identification


----------



## PALawnGuy5 (Apr 19, 2021)

Snaclerio11 said:


> So I've been going back and forth with a lot of people and have not really received a solid answer on if I have poa triv or orchard grass. I did a tenacity app on the 22nd no surfactant and I have a lawn that's bleached. I don't want to miss the opportunity to kill off the lawn for a renovation next year. Should I do a tenacity app with surfactant to light up the problem areas again ? Thank you in advanced.


I'm in the same boat as you - and that boat is fully of frustration and misery.

After 2 years of a beautiful dark green carpet-like yard, it's now blotchy with poa triv. I'm torn between nuking it and looking at brown dead spots all summer or waiting to nuke and re-seed in the fall.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Snaclerio
I dont think thats Orchardgrass. Orchardgrass is a really really coarse bladed grass with a flat stem and its blades have a bluish green color.

What you have looks like Triv to me. Your stems are rounded and have that crinkly appearance of Triv in that last photo.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Snaclerio11, that does look like Triv to me...


----------

